# Ever been pulled over by police while ubering?



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So last night I was Ubering people home and I was pulled over last by a cop who was looking for drunk drivers, it was obvious too, he pulled me over and accused me of swerving and as I entered a slower speed (which is literally only a hundred feet long, from 50 mph to 35 mph) and speeding. Luckily my riders were cool about it, and they told me we know you didn't do anything wrong and that he was looking for drunk drivers. I said I know, so he goes back and checks my License and comes back to us and said I'm glad you guys chose to be responsible tonight and let me go on my way. 

My problem with this is I don't like being pulled over for a trumped up reason, I just don't like it at all. Especially when I didn't do ANYTHING wrong, in either my driving or my speed.

Has anyone ever dealt with cops that pull you over for a trumped up charge, just to see if you have been drinking. 

To me its a hassle, and should be illegal, but they do it anyhow.

How do you deal with it? 

Do you find it to be a pain in the rear?

Do you stay calm or do get a little PO'd with them?

Just curious on everyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

He is doing his job, and in a perfect world saving lives in the process. You had nothing to worry about


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Best to remain calm and not feed the trolls.

But I guess he didn't see the trade dress ?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Last night was the first night of Labor Day weekend. The police are out in force looking for intoxicated drivers.

Anytime PD pulls you over, remain calm and polite. (Yes/no, sir.) Like someone before me said, s/he is just doing their job.

JM2¢W


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

If you were not drunk and not driving like an a$$ hole he shouldn't have bothered with you. All you can do is remain calm and answer all their questions politely even if they are being total d*cks. Report it in the morning.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I got pulled over and ticketed for loud exhaust, this is in Florida where shits not regulated. I never did have to pay the ticket but it was a dick move. I wasn't ubering then.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Lol @


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I guess he didn't see the trade dress ?


and @


D Town said:


> Report it in the morning.


This:


limepro said:


> I got pulled over and ticketed for loud exhaust, this is in Florida where shits not regulated.


http://archive.flsenate.gov/Statute...ng=&URL=0300-0399/0316/Sections/0316.272.html
316.272(1) : Every motor vehicle shall be equipped... exhaust system... to prevent excessive or unusual noise...

Bottom line:
Yes officer, no officer... Thank you for risking your life nightly to possibly stop some drunk driver from taking mine.

Now drive away. You've got BIG $ to make!


Uber-on


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Especially Houston drivers, consider purchasing one of these decals in support of your local police.

*http://www.ktrh.com/onair/matt-patrick-43500/get-your-ive-got-your-back-13918206/*


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

poopy said:


> Lol @
> 
> and @
> 
> ...


Shits not enforced here, no inspections and I have seen way worse, I had a straight 3 inch exhaust on my rx7 it was loud as hell but my lightning is louder. I was a dick to the rookie in training and my buddy got me out of the ticket. I'm friends with all the cops on my area. I still have the cops copy of the ticket, it never got turned in just given back to me.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

got pulled over a couple saturdays ago on my way to a 2.8 xl request that would have yielded me $90 or so...

asks for license registration blahblahblah. goes back to his car, i text pax to cancel, got pulled over, sorry. 

i had been parked in the shade by this park on this particular island, as ive been doing for months, to get lucrative requests from a nearby resort. apparently, people were calling to complain about me parking there in my minivan. i guess it looked "molestery". people and their ****ing kids.
ATTN PARENTS: trust me, i have no interest in your demonic offspring. chill the **** out.


----------



## UBERZERKER (Aug 13, 2015)

Yup..
Finally got pulled over..
For having blue lights on..LOL.

No biggy, bacon was actually chill about it. Even said "they do look cool though".

No citation, no impound, just a few words and surprising laughs..LOL.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I hate those blue lights, only ricers use them.


----------



## UBERZERKER (Aug 13, 2015)

14 watt LED's are even brighter than HID's, but don't suck up your battery juice.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

In fifteen years of driving taxi, I can't think of too many years where I didn't have at least one eye opening experience face to face with a drunk driver. If a driver gets pulled over for suspicion of dui and they turn out to be sober, I'd think you would be fine. That being said, the only time I have ever been pulled over during the bar hours is for burned out headlights. I had a pair burn out within one month's time. The same officer puled me over at about 3;30 in the morning coming home from work. C'est la vie.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I've been pulled over 4 times after a pick up at a bar. I just showed them my Uber app and every time they let me go and thanked the passenger for being responsible.

I did not know they could just grab you as you left a bar parking lot. That's an eye opener.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> I did not know they could just grab you as you left a bar parking lot. That's an eye opener.


Cops can do whatever they want. Not always legally, but what's going to stop them? A piece of paper?

They know that there's no consequences for them when they break the law, so the law is of no consequence to them.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> I did not know they could just grab you as you left a bar parking lot. That's an eye opener.


Police are checking for an intoxicated driver who does not need to be on the road. Don't be offended as they are protecting the rest of us on the road.

JM2¢W.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

uberissohonest said:


> got pulled over a couple saturdays ago on my way to a 2.8 xl request that would have yielded me $90 or so...
> 
> asks for license registration blahblahblah. goes back to his car, i text pax to cancel, got pulled over, sorry.
> 
> ...


That "Free Candy" sign probably doesn't help.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Police are checking for an intoxicated driver who does not need to be on the road. Don't be offended as they are protecting the rest of us on the road.
> 
> JM2¢W.




There are good reasons why we have legal restraints on police searches and seizures. Pulling drivers over without cause is a serious attack on liberty.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> That "Free Candy" sign probably doesn't help.


YOU sir have made my night.



Scuba Steve said:


> There are good reasons why we have legal restraints on police searches and seizures. Pulling drivers over without cause is a serious attack on liberty.


Living in North Texas I see the damage drunks do and I want the cops to crack down on it however I realize also that I don't want to lose my freedom because of it...its a balancing act it seems...crack down on drunks hard lose some of my freedom...ease up more people die...that's true of everything though I suppose. In this instance I'm going to side with more enforcement.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So last night I was Ubering people home and I was pulled over last by a cop who was looking for drunk drivers, it was obvious too, he pulled me over and accused me of swerving and as I entered a slower speed (which is literally only a hundred feet long, from 50 mph to 35 mph) and speeding. Luckily my riders were cool about it, and they told me we know you didn't do anything wrong and that he was looking for drunk drivers. I said I know, so he goes back and checks my License and comes back to us and said I'm glad you guys chose to be responsible tonight and let me go on my way.
> 
> My problem with this is I don't like being pulled over for a trumped up reason, I just don't like it at all. Especially when I didn't do ANYTHING wrong, in either my driving or my speed.
> 
> ...


It's gonna happen. Dash cam for defense in court. It's all you can do.
You need one pointed out the front of the car and one pointed towards the back seat.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

Got pulled over again by a Statie this time and again it was a trumped up charge just to pull me over. He said that I took a turn a little wide on a two lane turn. U know the two double yellow lines in the middle of the road I barely touch the yellow line on the inner portion of my lane, I then got a request and had to turn around and he followed me into the hotel parking lot and pulled me over, I didn't say anything and he starts giving me an attitude, and I said why are you giving me an attitude, he said because you act like I shouldn't have pulled you over. ( I thought to myself, no you shouldn't have pulled me over), so he checks my license and my registration and my insurance, comes back and says you know its 3am so we have to take that into consideration. 

I'm like why should it matter what time of day it is, if I am NOT doing anything wrong, then why pull me over, just to see if I am drinking.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Drove sober PAX through a sober check point in VA. Cop asked me for my ID and gave me a copy of a sober driving checkpoint hand book.

DMV is Easy Peasy.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> Got pulled over again by a Statie this time and again it was a trumped up charge just to pull me over. He said that I took a turn a little wide on a two lane turn. U know the two double yellow lines in the middle of the road I barely touch the yellow line on the inner portion of my lane, I then got a request and had to turn around and he followed me into the hotel parking lot and pulled me over, I didn't say anything and he starts giving me an attitude, and I said why are you giving me an attitude, he said because you act like I shouldn't have pulled you over. ( I thought to myself, no you shouldn't have pulled me over), so he checks my license and my registration and my insurance, comes back and says you know its 3am so we have to take that into consideration.
> 
> I'm like why should it matter what time of day it is, if I am NOT doing anything wrong, then why pull me over, just to see if I am drinking.


Better safe then sorry. Some drunks drive better then sober drivers. In DMV, many drivers should be shot on sight for being on road even while sober. I lost count how many people drive in DC with lights off at night or with high beams on.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I turned down a 1 way road on Miami Beach last night...with a cop sitting right there on the street. I noticed it immediately but was already in the turn so just made a big loop and continued on, I wasn't pulled over. With my license plates on my Uber car I have been clocked doing 30 over and I only got a flash of the blues to slow me down lol.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> Last night was the first night of Labor Day weekend. The police are out in force looking for intoxicated drivers.
> 
> Anytime PD pulls you over, remain calm and polite. (Yes/no, sir.) Like someone before me said, s/he is just doing their job.
> 
> JM2¢W


Put both your hands on the steering wheel or ceiling.


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Put both your hands on the steering wheel or ceiling.


yeah and HOPE the don't shoot you! lol


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Keep your hands in plain site. If you need to get your license & insurance from a glove compartment or another area, let the officer know when he has approached the car. Take it slow & easy..

Too many people are carrying guns these days with police as targets.

JM2¢W


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Too many people are carrying guns these days with police as targets.
> 
> JM2¢W


No more so than usual actually. If you tell me to pull out my license and then put a gun to my head for getting it then you need to be in a new line of work.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> Keep your hands in plain site. If you need to get your license & insurance from a glove compartment or another area, let the officer know when he has approached the car. Take it slow & easy..


That is the way I do it. My last stop was at 2am with a rookie (young kid). I explained my every move. That was in 2013.

He pulled me over b/c my tag light was out.


----------



## Joisey (Sep 30, 2015)

New Jersey tickets you just for being an Uber driver. Gotta protect that Taxi Cab Monopoly....


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

If you DO get pulled over, and the cop asks you why he pulled you over, don't reply with "You thought I had coffee and donuts?"


----------



## Ovais (Oct 2, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So last night I was Ubering people home and I was pulled over last by a cop who was looking for drunk drivers, it was obvious too, he pulled me over and accused me of swerving and as I entered a slower speed (which is literally only a hundred feet long, from 50 mph to 35 mph) and speeding. Luckily my riders were cool about it, and they told me we know you didn't do anything wrong and that he was looking for drunk drivers. I said I know, so he goes back and checks my License and comes back to us and said I'm glad you guys chose to be responsible tonight and let me go on my way.
> 
> My problem with this is I don't like being pulled over for a trumped up reason, I just don't like it at all. Especially when I didn't do ANYTHING wrong, in either my driving or my speed.
> 
> ...





pbracing33b said:


> So last night I was Ubering people home and I was pulled over last by a cop who was looking for drunk drivers, it was obvious too, he pulled me over and accused me of swerving and as I entered a slower speed (which is literally only a hundred feet long, from 50 mph to 35 mph) and speeding. Luckily my riders were cool about it, and they told me we know you didn't do anything wrong and that he was looking for drunk drivers. I said I know, so he goes back and checks my License and comes back to us and said I'm glad you guys chose to be responsible tonight and let me go on my way.
> 
> My problem with this is I don't like being pulled over for a trumped up reason, I just don't like it at all. Especially when I didn't do ANYTHING wrong, in either my driving or my speed.
> 
> ...


Last night same thing happened with me.
I was ubering in a town close to Toronto canada, i was driving on a road which had speed limit of 70 km/hr.
As there was no traffic, i noted in my rear view mirror, a car started following me and immediately i came to knwo its cop car, however i tried to be cool and continue driving at exact speed of 70. After one intersection he pulled me over. I had 3 women all sitting at the back seat and they were apparently drunk as it was friday night.
The cop came to me and asked , are you drinking this evening and i said no , he again asked are you sure ? i said i dont drink , then he asked do you have car and insurance policy in your name ? i said yes. Then he left by saying ok guys have fun!

I and the women all were astonished as nothing like this has ever happened to anybody.
Nevertheless i got through without any trouble, i think they do this kind of random check on weekends


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I always stay calm and polite.


----------



## Chargr (Sep 7, 2015)

Got pulled over last month by LAPD. Had just finished dropping of a Pax. Went right through a stop sign accidentally since I was looking at my app for a request. Cop saw me right when I saw him too, but it was late and barely slowed down.

He followed me around the block and at that point I got a request and he pulled me over. Told him nicely what I did wrong and while he was looking at my papers, dumb Pax decided to come in and LOL officer told him to get the *** out and wait until he's done. 

Anyway he told me I was an uber driver and that He knows I'm busy so he let me go with no fine! I was glad lol


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't really complain about DUI enforcement. They bring Uber, Lyft, taxis more business by getting the drunks off the road. They almost never ticket sober drivers.


----------



## ags (Sep 14, 2015)

Few weeks ago, I was dropping a couple off at the Hollywood Bowl and noticed a motorcycle cop on my tail. As I pulled into the drop off area he pulls up next to me and gets off his bike and starts yelling at me and holding his hand up (like Stop, In The Name Of Love) and asked me a million times did I know what that means....I said Stop? He asks if I have a drivers license, I replied yes and reached for my wallet in the glove box and pulled it out. He then says "You DO have a license" as if I said I didn't earlier. He still starts yelling at me again and pointing out his hand and says when I see a parking attendant do that, it means STOP....eventually he tells me to be careful and gets back on his bike; makes a sharp u-turn and plows right into the passenger side of a car that came out of nowhere. He and his bike are now on the ground. My passengers are saying that's what he gets because u did nothing wrong blah blah-totally supportive of me . He then gets up, walks over to my car again, I let the window down and he holds his hand out and I extend mine and he squeezes mine and I ask him if he's alright. He was basically in a state of shock so once he let my hand go, I tell him to be careful and move my car forward to drop off my paxs. My paxs and I think he may of been on something because his actions were so erratic. Thank goodness I didn't get a ticket.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> I did not know they could just grab you as you left a bar parking lot. That's an eye opener.


It's a reasonable assumption that someone leaving a bar late at night MIGHT have been drinking, don't you think?

It's unreasonable to assume that every car leaving a bar late at night has a designated driver or is with Uber.

Have you ever been to a bar late at night?


----------



## kevin o'keefe (Nov 7, 2015)

I got pulled over 4 times in one night for breath testing & it had nothing to do with being a Uber driver..you are a bit paranoid to think it does.. Cops here in NSW Australia couldn't care less if you are an Uber driver they are just not interested. But the government authority who look after licences & registration certainly have a bee in their bonnet after they lost a court case against Uber & then found another way to prosecute drivers. But Uber will be legal here soon according to the latest reports.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> It's a reasonable assumption that someone leaving a bar late at night MIGHT have been drinking, don't you think?
> 
> It's unreasonable to assume that every car leaving a bar late at night has a designated driver or is with Uber.
> 
> Have you ever been to a bar late at night?


Of course I have.

Leaving a bar is not probable cause.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> Of course I have.
> 
> Leaving a bar is not probable cause.


Tell that to a judge. See how far you get. Happens all the time.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, during my 2nd week of Ubering, I was also pulled over by police who were trying to get a DUI quota. 

It was about 2am? on a Friday night, and I was one of the few cars on the road at that time. 
I was driving normally, and I had cruise control on about 61MPH in a 55mph zone. 
Some car pulled up behind me for a minute, and I'm thinking "why is this idiot driving behind me when we have the entire road to ourselves?", while continuing in cruise control and driving normally.
Then lights go on and he pulled me over and had backup come in as well. 

He pretended that I was swerving within my lane and made me do a balancing act (which he made me start and hold in an uncomfortable position while he then went on to explain the balancing test), and a breathalyzer. 

It was not fun, especially since I had just worked long hours and the only reason I am in Uber is because this is the first job I could do after heart surgery(so I was physically exhausted/stressed just from the job without having to go through this BS). 

Then he sent me home with a warning. 


They make their own rules and they police themselves. They have incentive to make random stops in 'hot spots' at 'prime time'. 
Just another risk we have to deal with.


----------

